# Well, I went and did Dinan Stg II



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I was screwing around on some computers at a friend's shop and noticed the Dinan lil handheld PC thingy and started asking him ab the software costs and whether I should do it if I'm gonna SC the car one day, and blah blah blah. 

A few mins later he comes in and says "Hey give me your keys." I threw the keys to him cause I thought he was going to take a look at the plastic piece that bought it this AM when I ran over a coffee can at the tail end of a U-Turn.

He yelled from the shop "Hey come back here." I finished messing with the PC and went back to find the hood of my car up and the port open with the Dinan Portable plugged in. 

I said, "Oh, man, I was gonna do the 03 bumper and stuff before I bought the software." "Yeah, well, dont worry about buying the software. Just stay close if we need more computer stuff." Done. 

Only crappy thing is that it's raining balls here. No good way to give it a run.

Oh, this is on the 540i6, by the way.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Kewl but, Dinan Stage II engine software is reserved for the Cold Air Intake installation. Could they have possibly installed Stage I.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I have a cold air intake. I watched them choose stage II. I only wish I'd had my cigital camera.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Here is a shot of the transmission software being installed. I was at Stag 5 engine software and needed Stage 4-5 transmission software. I didn't know about the different versions of transmission software. It made a huge difference too.








next


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

humanoid said:


> *Here is a shot of the transmission software being installed. *


 Suuure, make me even more sorry I left the camera at home. To be fair though, I didn't exactly know that I'd be getting it done. Ahh well.

I suppose I could get some transmission software by going to the gym more often.. or, you know... at all.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

That was pretty kewl of them to do that for you.


----------

